# L'opinion des Français dans le monde ?



## argothian22 (5 Août 2005)

Bonjour,

En me promenant sur différents forums américain ou anglais et en parlant avec des amis étrangers ....

Je me suis rendu compte que les Français ont une sacrée mauvaise réputation.

alors :

- Les Français ne se lavent pas régulièrement

- Les Français sont des mangeurs de grenouilles (perso je connais même pas le goût)

- Les Français sont fainéants

- Les Français ne savent parler que le Français 

- Nous sommes arrogants

- Chauvins 

- ...

et j'en passe et des meilleures 

Mais pourquoi cette mauvaise réputation ?


----------



## Pifou (5 Août 2005)

C'est amusant mais j'ai les mêmes échos d'une copine qui vit en Caroline du Sud ... mais bon, les personnes qui lui ont dit ça ont également voté pour Bush aux dernières élections arguant que si ils devaient choisir une nounou pour leurs enfants, ils aimeraient que ce soit Bush  .

Par contre pour avoir vécu plus d'un an au Canada et bien connaître la Russie, il me semble que dans ces 2 pays notre réputation n'est pas aussi radicale  J'ai également des amis qui ont vécu en Australie et d'après leurs dires, les australiens n'avaient que peu d'a-priori sur les français.

Et puis c'est vraiment exqui les cuisses de grenouilles


----------



## Caddie Rider (5 Août 2005)

bonne question... pk avons nous le cliché de l'allemand tout blanc en vacances avec sa saucisse ??  

Franchement etant à moitié français, pour prendre un exemple tout bete. La coupe du monde 98... Les medias nous on tanné, ainsi que certaines personnes aussi. Genre on est les meilleurs, et gna gna gna... Je sais pas si c'est du au fait que la france est un pays voisin et qu'on parle la meme langue. Mais j'ai eu l'impression que ct vraiment exessif 

Sinon, c'est un peu l'heritage de "saint" charles de gaulle... Qui n'a pas arrèter de repeter à tout va "La FRANCE est la plus grande, vous peuple francais, etc..."

Mais c'est vrai que les gens on souvent une opinion mitigée sur les francais.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2005)

oui, les français n'ont pas la cote   

ma fifille est rentrée  en france pour continuer sa scolarité


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Août 2005)

Pour parler de ce que je connais, je ne crois pas que le "français" ait une mauvaise réputation en Belgique - loin de là ! 
C'est surtout sur le "parisien" qu'on tape un max à cause des clichés qui sont véhiculés un peu partout à la façon des "histoires belges" ! :love: 

Les seules tensions que j'ai remarquées ces dernières années dans ma région qui est frontalière avec le Nord de la France sont dues à la hausse du marché immobilier qui est "squatté" par certains lillois ! En effet, comme il est plus facile de trouver une villa en Belgique qu'un appartement au centre de Lille, beaucoup de français achètent chez nous au détriment des locaux qui ne trouvent plus à se loger ou à des prix beaucoup plus chers !!!
Alors, de temps en temps, des tensions se révèlent et certains auraient même tendance à vouloir "casser du 59" comme ils disent... :love:


----------



## argothian22 (5 Août 2005)

Pifou a dit:
			
		

> Par contre pour avoir vécu plus d'un an au Canada et bien connaître la Russie, il me semble que dans ces 2 pays notre réputation n'est pas aussi radicale



Les canadiens pensent que l'on a pas trés bonne réputation. Ils ont l'impréssion que l'ont critiquent toujours tout ...

... et que nous ne parlons pas le même français ... 

... d'autant plus que nous ne parlons que français et que l'ont se croient supèrieur !
[size=-1][size=-1][/size][/size]


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (5 Août 2005)

Pifou a dit:
			
		

> C'est amusant mais j'ai les mêmes échos d'une copine qui vit en Caroline du Sud ... mais bon, les personnes qui lui ont dit ça ont également voté pour Bush aux dernières élections arguant que si ils devaient choisir une nounou pour leurs enfants, ils aimeraient que ce soit Bush  .
> 
> Par contre pour avoir vécu plus d'un an au Canada et bien connaître la Russie, il me semble que dans ces 2 pays notre réputation n'est pas aussi radicale  J'ai également des amis qui ont vécu en Australie et d'après leurs dires, les australiens n'avaient que peu d'a-priori sur les français.
> 
> Et puis c'est vraiment exqui les cuisses de grenouilles



STOOOOOPPPPPPP !!!!!

Non cette réputation n'est pas le resultat de la politique de Bush. Elle a existé bien avant et elle existera bien apres et pas qu'aux etats-unis !

Au Liban et en Allemagne, les français sont réputés comme sales.

Au Quebec, les francais sont vus comme raleurs, pédants et arrogants "maudits francais".

Aux états-unis, idem.

Ca suffit les interventions pré-puberes !


----------



## WebOliver (5 Août 2005)

Suffit d'aller sur place, de sortir de chez soi, en France, ou en Suisse, ou ailleurs, pour se rendre compte que la proportion de con est la même partout, et que nous sommes tous pareils. Les Français sont ci, les Américains cela, les Italiens comme ça...

Les clichés sont véhiculés par les médias notamment, et ils ont la vie dure. Entre ces _a priori_, et les vrais gens, il y a un monde.


----------



## argothian22 (5 Août 2005)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> Franchement etant à moitié français, pour prendre un exemple tout bete. La coupe du monde 98... Les medias nous on tanné, ainsi que certaines personnes aussi. Genre on est les meilleurs, et gna gna gna... Je sais pas si c'est du au fait que la france est un pays



Oui mais on a pas été les meilleurs ? ( et 1, et 2, et 3-0 )  .... 
... mais aprés quand on tombe, on tombe de haut ! :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Les clichés sont véhiculés par les médias notamment, et ils ont la vie dure.




surtout il font la vie dure a qui decide d'aller habiter en terre etrangere


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (5 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> surtout il font la vie dure a qui decide d'aller habiter en terre etrangere




oui enfin ce ne sont pas que des clichés ... j'ai vécu à Montréal et ceux que l'on entendait aux tables de restaurant se foutre de la gueule des quebecois, leur donner des lecons (y compris de francais), etc, etc...c'était pas des russes mais des francais...

Idem dans les aéroports, vous entendez gueuler souvent en francais...


----------



## argothian22 (5 Août 2005)

Nouveau et alors ? a dit:
			
		

> ... ceux que l'on entendait aux tables de restaurant se foutre de la gueule des quebecois, leur donner des lecons (y compris de francais), etc, etc...c'était pas des russes mais des francais...



Oui mais peut être qu'ils ...
.. en ont besoin  ... non de diou !!


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (5 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais peut être qu'ils ...
> .. en ont besoin  ... non de diou !!



On voit bien que tu n'as pas vu les dernieres copies du bac de francais toi.... :mouais:


----------



## richard-deux (5 Août 2005)

Les Français sont :
Arrogants
Fainéants
Traitent mal les touristes
Critiquent tout le monde
Chauvins
Très mauvais en langues étrangères
Intolérants
Fiers.

Et bien oui, nous avons tout ces défauts et je me demande toujours pourquoi la France est la première destination touristique mondiale?

Ils sont fous, ces touristes.


----------



## Freezy (5 Août 2005)

Nouveau et alors ? a dit:
			
		

> On voit bien que tu n'as pas vu les dernieres copies du bac de francais toi.... :mouais:


Je vois pas de fautes :mouais::mouais: c'est toi qui devrait les lires

Il a oublié le fromage .... Ah on est la nation du fromage quand même !!


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (5 Août 2005)

richarddeux a dit:
			
		

> Les Français sont :
> Arrogants
> Fainéants
> Traitent mal les touristes
> ...



Je vais te le dire ...

1 - les chiffres prennent en compte le belge ou le hollandais qui traversent la france pour aller en italie ou en espagne (ben oui)
2 - prennent aussi en compte les transits de plus d'un jour dans les aeroports.
3 - les touristes, ils recherchent les villages (du périgord ou du médoc) ou le pinard, pas les francais.


----------



## supermoquette (5 Août 2005)

Nouveau et alors ? a dit:
			
		

> oui enfin ce ne sont pas que des clichés ... j'ai vécu à Montréal et ceux que l'on entendait aux tables de restaurant se foutre de la gueule des quebecois, leur donner des lecons (y compris de francais), etc, etc...c'était pas des russes mais des francais...
> 
> Idem dans les aéroports, vous entendez gueuler souvent en francais...


La seule fois que j'ai vu ça, c'était en corse. On jouais avec l'aubergiste à la myrthe flambée au miel quand ça c'est passé, ni une ni deux il se lève balanace leur valises par la fenêtre de leur chambre et hop du balai. On a jouer deux fois plus vite après


----------



## argothian22 (5 Août 2005)

Nouveau et alors ? a dit:
			
		

> Je vais te le dire ...
> 
> 1 - les chiffres prennent en compte le belge ou le hollandais qui traversent la france pour aller en italie ou en espagne (ben oui)
> 2 - prennent aussi en compte les transits de plus d'un jour dans les aeroports.
> 3 - les touristes, ils recherchent les villages (du périgord ou du médoc) pas les francais.



Tu pourras nous citer tes sources ...
.... ce serait trés intéressant


----------



## richard-deux (5 Août 2005)

Nouveau et alors ? a dit:
			
		

> Je vais te le dire ...
> 
> 1 - les chiffres prennent en compte le belge ou le hollandais qui traversent la france pour aller en italie ou en espagne (ben oui)
> 2 - prennent aussi en compte les transits de plus d'un jour dans les aeroports.
> 3 - les touristes, ils recherchent les villages (du périgord ou du médoc) pas les francais.



Tu n'oublierais pas Paris qui est la première destination touristique pour les étrangers.


----------



## Pifou (5 Août 2005)

Nouveau et alors ? a dit:
			
		

> STOOOOOPPPPPPP !!!!!
> 
> Non cette réputation n'est pas le resultat de la politique de Bush. Elle a existé bien avant et elle existera bien apres et pas qu'aux etats-unis !
> 
> ...


 
J'ai du mal m'exprimer  car je n'ai en aucun cas voulu sous-entendre que notre réputation aux US était le fruit de la politique de Bush ; mon propos était plutôt d'illustrer que les collègues de mon amie de Charlotte n'étaient pas nécessairement beaucoup plus malins que les clichés qu'ils ont sur les français (et bien d'autres étrangers d'ailleurs).

Pour les québecois, _môôôôdits français_, c'est plutôt un terme "affectueux" ; ils défendent le français souvent mieux que nous (parfois à outrance  ) et tout le temps où j'ai vécu là-bas, je n'ai pas ressenti le besoin de les corriger.

Par contre je ne te permets pas de qualifier mes posts de "pré-pubères"


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Août 2005)

Depuis des années, je travaille avec (notamment) des français expatriés dont la majorité sont parisiens !!!!:rateau: 

La première chose que j'ai remarquée chez eux, c'est leur "réunionnite aigüe" ... la chose la plus simple qui pourrait se régler en un ou deux coups de fils donne lieu à des "meetings" interminables et confus qui, souvent se terminent comme ils ont commencé : sans savoir exactement pourquoi on était là !!!! 

La deuxième chose, c'est leur habitude d'être toujours en retard et d'avoir toujours de bonnes raisons pour l'être ... une réunion avec des français ne débute jamais à l'heure ... jamais !!!!

A la différence du belge, le français arrive tard au boulot (entre 9H et 10H), prend royalement deux heures pour le déjeuner et travaille très tard le soir comme si la perspective de rentrer chez lui l'épouvantait... d'ailleurs, il se plaît souvent à organiser des réunions à partir de 18H, mais dans ce cas, ils se retrouvent entre eux parce que les belges sont déjà à la maison...:rateau: 

Le plus marrant : les réunions où du fait de la diversité des intervenants on est obligés de parler anglais !!!! Là, c'est le fou-rire assuré !!! Non pas que le cadre français ne parle pas anglais ... dans la plupart des cas, il le parle même très bien, mais (et je ne sais toujours pas s'il le fait exprès ou non) il parle anglais avec un accent typiquement parisiano-français du plus bel effet ...  ... ça m'a toujours subjugué !!!:love:


----------



## Freezy (5 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> - Les Français sont des mangeurs de grenouilles (perso je connais même pas le goût)



... d'escargot, de fromage, de pain..  en clair de la bonne bouffe ...

On a aussi la réputation qu'en france on mange bien !! (enfin je crois)


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (5 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Tu pourras nous citer tes sources ...
> .... ce serait trés intéressant



Le chiffre de "75 millions de touristes" que tout le monde trimbale est un chiffre INSEE intitulé exactement "Arrivées de touristes aux frontières"....Est-ce assez évocateur ? 

Autre chiffre qui laisse songeur c'est :

arrivées de touristes 
rang 1990 rang 2003 pays visité arrivées 2003 (millions) 
1 1 France 75,0 
3 2 Espagne 52,5 
2 3 Etats-Unis 40,4 

recettes du tourisme 
rang 1990 rang 2003 pays visité recettes 2003 (milliards $ US) 
1 1 Etats-Unis 65,1 
4 2 Espagne 41,7 
2 3 France 36,6 

Les plus perspicaces auront tiré quelques conclusions permettant de nuancer la propagande.


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (5 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Depuis des années, je travaille avec (notamment) des français expatriés dont la majorité sont parisiens !!!!:rateau:
> 
> La première chose que j'ai remarquée chez eux, c'est leur "réunionnite aigüe" ... la chose la plus simple qui pourrait se régler en un ou deux coups de fils donne lieu à des "meetings" interminables et confus qui, souvent se terminent comme ils ont commencé : sans savoir exactement pourquoi on était là !!!!
> 
> ...



A croire que tu as toujours vécu en France toi !!!   

Le coup des réunions pour brasser du vent c'est typique en effet...


----------



## cadillac (5 Août 2005)

Et une fois qu'on a fait le tour de la question avec les frogs, on fait un sujet avec les rosbeefs, les bosch et les arabes ?    :sleep:  :sleep: 

:style:


----------



## supermoquette (5 Août 2005)

Je veux qu'on bouffe bien en france !


----------



## Foguenne (5 Août 2005)

Nouveau et alors ? a dit:
			
		

> Je vais te le dire ...
> 
> 1 - les chiffres prennent en compte le belge ou le hollandais qui traversent la france pour aller en italie ou en espagne (ben oui)
> 2 - prennent aussi en compte les transits de plus d'un jour dans les aeroports.
> 3 - les touristes, ils recherchent les villages (du périgord ou du médoc) ou le pinard, pas les francais.



Difficile de généralisé. 
Ma famille proche part généralement en vacance en France et je ne les entends que très rarement se plaindre des français, que du contraire.
Quand il y a "critique" c'est souvent "affectueux" dans le genre "les français, c'est des grandes gueules mais ils sont quand même sympa et on rigole bien avec eux." 

De toute manière, il est difficile de comparé un parisien pure jus à un breton, basque,... 

Au Luxembourg ou je bosse, les français n'ont pas toujours bonne presse. C'est souvent le côté :"c'est mieux en France" qui est gênant.
Ce à quoi les luxembourgeois répondent: "si c'est mieux en france, retourne-y"...   

Je dis ça mais au boulot, je dois être une des plus grande gueule, pourtant, je suis belge.


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (5 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je veux qu'on bouffe bien en france !



et on dilue avec des breuvages tout aussi excellent cette bonne bouffe.


----------



## argothian22 (5 Août 2005)

Nouveau et alors ? a dit:
			
		

> Je vais te le dire ...
> 
> 1 - les chiffres prennent en compte le belge ou le hollandais qui traversent la france pour aller en italie ou en espagne (ben oui)
> 2 - prennent aussi en compte les transits de plus d'un jour dans les aeroports.
> 3 - les touristes, ils recherchent les villages (du périgord ou du médoc) ou le pinard, pas les francais.



Où as tu vu que les chiffres prenaient en compte cela ? ...
... je serai étonné qu'un belge qui traverse la france pour aller en italie est considéré ...
... comme un touriste :hein:


----------



## mikoo (5 Août 2005)

M'en fiche je ne suis pas français.


----------



## Caddie Rider (5 Août 2005)

habitant à genève aussi, les 74 ont une sale reputation. Surtout en ce qui concerne la circulation. Conduite n'importe comment, le clignotant ca existe pas, encore moins les priorités... 

c'est pas pour autant que je les deteste...


----------



## Pifou (5 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> A la différence du belge, le français arrive tard au boulot (entre 9H et 10H), prend royalement deux heures pour le déjeuner et travaille très tard le soir comme si la perspective de rentrer chez lui l'épouvantait... d'ailleurs, il se plaît souvent à organiser des réunions à partir de 18H, mais dans ce cas, ils se retrouvent entre eux parce que les belges sont déjà à la maison...:rateau:


 
Ca ma fait plaisir de lire ça, car c'est un phénomène que j'ai observé avec le recul depuis 5 ans que j'ai quitté Paris pour Marseille.
Personnellement, j'assume parfaitement de rentrer chez moi vers 17h - 17h30 pour récupérer mes enfants et jouer avec eux :love: ; j'arrive entre 7h30 et 8h, je déjeune en 30 - 35 minutes (ça me suffit amplement :rateau: ) et comme les belges  je ne participe qu'exceptionnellement aux réunions de 18h. L'avantage, c'est qu'ici, celà correspond plus ou moins à l'horaire moyen alors qu'à Paris on m'aurait regardé de travers :mouais: 
Je me demande quelle est la tendance ailleurs (autres villes françaises ou à l'étranger)


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (5 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Où as tu vu que les chiffres prenaient en compte cela ? ...
> ... je serai étonné qu'un belge qui traverse la france pour aller en italie est considéré ...
> ... comme un touriste :hein:



un belge qui a besoin de traverser la france pour aller en italie ou en espagne est considéré comme un touriste à partir du moment ou il met une nuitée ou une partie d'une nuitée pour rejoindre sa destination (ce qui est souvent le cas pour faire 1000 Km). C'est ainsi mais tu peux ecrire au ministere du tourisme pour te plaindre des ces affreux calculs pas du tout fiables.


----------



## supermoquette (5 Août 2005)

cadillac a dit:
			
		

>


Il a pris du poids JPTK ! :affraid:


----------



## supermoquette (5 Août 2005)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> habitant à genève aussi, les 74 ont une sale reputation. Surtout en ce qui concerne la circulation. Conduite n'importe comment, le clignotant ca existe pas, encore moins les priorités...
> 
> c'est pas pour autant que je les deteste...


Oh mais la conduite c'est compliqué, le truc c'est d'avoir tous les mêmes règles. J'ai du travailler 2 fois deux mois en italie et quand je revenait en suisse je te dis pas comme je klaxonais ces mollassons de suisses !


----------



## elKBron (5 Août 2005)

richarddeux a dit:
			
		

> Les Français sont :
> Arrogants
> Fainéants
> Traitent mal les touristes
> ...



ouaip, mon job m appelant a bosser avec les flamands, c est bien l opinion qu ils ont de nous... j ai du batailler ferme pour qu ils n aient plus ce regard sur moi, lol



			
				Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> habitant à genève aussi, les 74 ont une sale reputation. Surtout en ce qui concerne la circulation. Conduite n'importe comment, le clignotant ca existe pas, encore moins les priorités...
> 
> c'est pas pour autant que je les deteste...


Ben j espere bien, grrr !!!... quoi que... je m en fous, suis immatriculé en 69, mdr


----------



## argothian22 (5 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> A la différence du belge, le français arrive tard au boulot (entre 9H et 10H), prend royalement deux heures pour le déjeuner et travaille très tard le soir comme si la perspective de rentrer chez lui l'épouvantait... d'ailleurs, il se plaît souvent à organiser des réunions à partir de 18H, mais dans ce cas, ils se retrouvent entre eux parce que les belges sont déjà à la maison...:rateau:
> 
> Le plus marrant : les réunions où du fait de la diversité des intervenants on est obligés de parler anglais !!!! Là, c'est le fou-rire assuré !!! Non pas que le cadre français ne parle pas anglais ... dans la plupart des cas, il le parle même très bien, mais (et je ne sais toujours pas s'il le fait exprès ou non) il parle anglais avec un accent typiquement parisiano-français du plus bel effet ...  ... ça m'a toujours subjugué !!!:love:



Pour avoir déménagé tous les 4-5 ans, je peux te dire qu'il y a un différence notable entre les français du sud et du nord du pays ...

... Dans le nord (bretagne, alsace, lorraine, normandie, ...) tu ne verras jamais une personne arrivée en retard au boulot et encore moins en réunion ...

... maintenant si tu prends les villes plus au sud ....
... je dis rien, je suis même d'accord.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2005)

Nouveau et alors ? a dit:
			
		

> oui enfin ce ne sont pas que des clichés ...




pas toujours     

ma fille avait trouvé un lycée (en italie) que lui correspondait a merveille :

un lycée scientifique languistique avec option histoire de l'art 

vu ses notes obtenue en france le directeur l'a mise en seconde année 
malgrée que en france elle aurait du rentrer en premiere année du lycée

elle est parfaitement bilangue mais au debut suivre les cours n'etait pas evident
surtout que les matieres scientifique etaient distribué en anglais ou allemand

en classe etaient 16....pas un seul eleve ni un prof a donné le moindre petit aide a ma fille .... 
on a proposé aux prof de lui donner des cours particuliers (renumeré bien sur)
sur le lacune qu'elle avait, en france certaines matieres ma fille en avait jamais etudiés

personne etait disponible 

bref, elle s'est debrouillé comme un chef , a noel avait rattrappé le niveau de la classe
mais ses notes n'etaient pas excellentes ...et pour cause , il lui mettaient des notes bien moindre ....ma fille ralait mais sans plus jusq'a que .....
sans rentrer dans le details , 2 mois avant la fin de l'année quelq'un a fait tomber une petite "bombe" et on a revu ses notes et ses bulletins .... elle figurait ainsi parmi les meilleures

pour te dire , j'avais vu la conseilleire de la classe un mois avant et elle m'avait dit que ma fille n'etait pas intellectuellement capable , que je devais la diriger vers un cap de coiffure ou un truc de ce style et que de toute façon elle ne comprenait pas pourquoi ma fille ne continuait pas ses etudes en france


pendant cette année là je suis allée en italie bien peu souvent, les voitures françaises etaient victime de vandalisme et souvent on nous servait pas au café .... on attendait comme des cretins notre commande sans jamais la voir arriver ....mon mari et mon fils ne parlent pas l'italien et moi depuis le temp que je suis en france j'ai un accent quand je parle ma langue natale


tout ceci est arrivée pendant la guerre en irak où beaucoup des italiens ne sont jamais rentrés chez eux pendant que les français eux etaient tranquillement chez eux


----------



## argothian22 (5 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> sans rentrer dans le details , 2 mois avant la fin de l'année quelq'un a fait tomber une petite "bombe" et on a revu ses notes et ses bulletins .... elle figurait ainsi parmi les meilleures



C'est à dire ...
... a fait tomber une "bombe"


----------



## Malow (5 Août 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Suffit d'aller sur place, de sortir de chez soi, en France, ou en Suisse, ou ailleurs, pour se rendre compte que la proportion de con est la même partout, et que nous sommes tous pareils. Les Français sont ci, les Américains cela, les Italiens comme ça...


Tout est dit.... 

..................

C'est drôle de voire que certains d'entre vous placent les personnes dans des boites...avec des étiquettes....  

Je ne vois pas l'intérêt d'un tel sondage...à moins qu'il soit d'ordre humouristique...


----------



## argothian22 (5 Août 2005)

[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*  Le jugement des Français et des autres peuples sur la réputation de leur pays

Aprés Cliquez sur l'image 

*(beaucoup de rouge pour la france )[/font]


----------



## supermoquette (5 Août 2005)

Ben une photo dénudée de fifille quoi


----------



## argothian22 (5 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ben une photo dénudée de fifille quoi


Excuse moi je dois vraiment être bête  ...
... mais je te comprend jamais :mouais:

... pourtant j'aimerai


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ben une photo dénudée de fifille quoi





non      

la mere  d'une amie a fifille en 4me année du meme lycée qui voyant les resultat des ses controls  ecrits en a parlé a sa mere ...celle ci ayant  une bonne place dans l'academie  ... 


le directeur n'est plus en place mais pour eviter encore des galeres j'ai decidé que ma fille continuera son lycée ici en france ... ce n'est pas plus mal


----------



## supermoquette (5 Août 2005)

Quand même affligeant ton histoire Roberta, affligeant !


----------



## Pifou (5 Août 2005)

Tout à fait d'accord : ça fait peur !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Quand même affligeant ton histoire Roberta, affligeant !




ne voyant pas de smiley je suppose que tu es serieux 


plus haut on a dis que c'est a cause de bush que le français ont mauvaises reputations
je suis presque certaines que c'est pas tout a fait tort

depuis 3 ans j'ai souvent remarqué ( par chez moi c'est plutot une regione touristique en plus que tres industriel ) que je ne suis plus vraiment bienvenue chez moi :
avant quand on m'entendait parler français a ma famille c'etait 
"hoooo , bonjour vous etes francais ???? " :love:  :love:  :love: 
maintenant c'est plutot 
"voila (plamm les verres sur la table) , 10¤ , il faut payer tout de suite"  :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## jahrom (5 Août 2005)

Pourquoi y a que des trucs négatifs dans ton sondage ??

Imagine que j'ouvre un post comme ça :

argothian22 a la réputation d'être :

1 - con
2 - bête
3 - nunuche
4 - rien de tout cela, il n'est que moche

C'est le style de sujet à foutre la merde ça...


----------



## jahrom (5 Août 2005)

Il parrait qu'on est de "bons baiseurs" et ça, ça efface le reste non ??!


----------



## Malow (5 Août 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Tout est dit....
> 
> ..................
> 
> ...



mode chauvin : 
J'oubliais,
Avoir une mauvaise réputation...c'est ...positif dans un sens. Généralement on critique toujours parce qu'on est envieux ou jaloux...


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (5 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ne voyant pas de smiley je suppose que tu es serieux
> 
> 
> plus haut on a dis que c'est a cause de bush que le français ont mauvaises reputations
> ...



En 2000 Bush était pas Président et les québécois avaient déjà une idée bien tranchée des français. Au Proche-Orient, les français sont vus comme idéalistes, manipulables, ingénus et surtout "sales".

C'est peut etre des idées reçues mais ca existe et pas depuis hier.


----------



## Malow (5 Août 2005)

Nouveau et alors ? a dit:
			
		

> En 2000 Bush était pas Président et les québécois avaient déjà une idée bien tranchée des français. Au Proche-Orient, les français sont vus comme idéalistes, manipulables, ingénus et surtout "sales".
> 
> C'est peut etre des idées reçues mais ca existe et pas depuis hier.




Je ne vois pas ce que vient faire ici ce porc de Bush .... C'est pas Dieu quand même.

Mais le proche orient a des idées bien obtues !!!!, tu ne crois pas ?


----------



## Malow (5 Août 2005)

En voyant les résultats du sondage de ce fil...ça me fait peur     

Comment peut on avoir autant de préjugés, et cataloguer telle ou telle nationalité ???


----------



## jahrom (5 Août 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Je ne vois pas ce que vient faire ici ce porc de Bush .... C'est pas Dieu quand même.



Ah non Dieu c'est DocEvil !! tout le monde le sait...


----------



## supermoquette (5 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ne voyant pas de smiley je suppose que tu es serieux
> 
> 
> plus haut on a dis que c'est a cause de bush que le français ont mauvaises reputations
> ...


Oui c'était sérieux, qu'on joue avec l'avenir de ta fille comme ça ça ne pousse pas à la rigolade...

Il y a surement une part due à cette guerre, c'est certain, mais une part. C'est encore d'autant plus affligeant que les sondages de la population italienne montraient que la majorité était contre, même au début. Le sgens confondent tout (y a qu'a voir sur ce forum  ). Tu n'as pas choisis, eux non plus et tu en fais les frais. Pour ça rien de neuf somme toute.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Mais le proche orient a des idées bien obtues !!!!, tu ne crois pas ?




pour nous occidentaux oui , leur idée sont obtues , 
pour eux qui sont nés avec non


tout est question de tolerance


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (5 Août 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Je ne vois pas ce que vient faire ici ce porc de Bush .... C'est pas Dieu quand même.
> 
> Mais le proche orient a des idées bien obtues !!!!, tu ne crois pas ?



Je ne dis pas qu'ils ont raison. Le theme est "l'opinion des francais dans le monde".


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (5 Août 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Je ne vois pas ce que vient faire ici ce porc de Bush .... C'est pas Dieu quand même.



Lis le fil entier et tu comprendras.


----------



## supermoquette (5 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tout est question de tolerance


c'est exactement ce que je disais à Claire hier soir : tu es sur que tu veux encore une bière ????


----------



## Malow (5 Août 2005)

Nouveau et alors ? a dit:
			
		

> Lis le fil entier et tu comprendras.



Toutes mes excuses...je pense m'être aventurée dans un fil que je trouve sans intérêt (là est mon erreur)...et de plus...je ne le trouve pas drôle. Je sors.


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (5 Août 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Toutes mes excuses...je pense m'être aventurée dans un fil que je trouve sans intérêt (là est mon erreur)...et de plus...je ne le trouve pas drôle. Je sors.



Tout est relatif.


----------



## Malow (5 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pour nous occidentaux oui , leur idée sont obtues ,
> pour eux qui sont nés avec non
> 
> 
> tout est question de tolerance



Je suis tolétente avec l'intelligence et la culture, l'humour...

Je ne suis pas tolérente avec la bêtise, ni avec des gens qui ont des idées fermées et qui se permettent de mettre les gens dans des boîtes avec des étiquettes. 

Personnellement, je ne fais jamais de généralité....comme certains ici.

Je reste persuadée que nous sommes d'accord sur le fond.

je suis peut-être obtue finalement...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2005)

Nouveau et alors ? a dit:
			
		

> Je ne dis pas qu'ils ont raison. Le theme est "l'opinion des francais dans le monde".




il y a quelques année je suis allée en turquie en vacance, hors saison
on etait 8 français ( non 7 ; moi je suis d'importation ) dans cet hotel  , le reste etaient allemand ou russes

un " truc" m'a vraiment marquée :

on nous a dit que le sein en l'air etait contraire a leur religion, donc de le faire autour de la piscine et pas a la plage .... pas de probleme , nous françaises on a respecté et meme autour de la piscine on l'a pas fait , par contre je ne peux pas dire de meme pour les russes , un minuscule string et un comportement vraiment indecent


----------



## supermoquette (5 Août 2005)

ce qui me plait ici, c'est qu'en suisse on a 23 cantons assez autonomes, et on pourrait faire 23 sondage de ce type


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ce qui me plait ici, c'est qu'en suisse on a 23 cantons assez autonomes, et on pourrait faire 23 sondage de ce type




et qui sortirait gagnant ?   

Claire???? si t'as fini ta biere donne nous ta reponse !!!


----------



## Malow (5 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> il y a quelques année je suis allée en turquie en vacance, hors saison
> on etait 8 français ( non 7 ; moi je suis d'importation ) dans cet hotel  , le reste etaient allemand ou russes
> 
> un " truc" m'a vraiment marquée :
> ...



Je comprends mes origines allemandes et polonaises maintenant...


----------



## supermoquette (5 Août 2005)

ben personne forcément !

claire -> oublie je parlais de la tolérance à l'alcool


----------



## Malow (5 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ce qui me plait ici, c'est qu'en suisse on a 23 cantons assez autonomes, et on pourrait faire 23 sondage de ce type



On est bien d'accord...


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (5 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> il y a quelques année je suis allée en turquie en vacance, hors saison
> on etait 8 français ( non 7 ; moi je suis d'importation ) dans cet hotel  , le reste etaient allemand ou russes
> 
> un " truc" m'a vraiment marquée :
> ...



Je ne dis pas le contraire mais penser une seule seconde que les francais ont bonne réputation partout ou ne pas avoir conscience que ce qui revient le plus au sujet des francais à travers le monde, c'est l'arrogance, c'est manquer de retour. 

Et franchement ceux qui ont vécu à l'étranger quelques temps peuvent en attester.

J'avoue etre d'accord sur 2 points : 

Arrogance (grande gueule) et hygiène limitée.

mais la encore, ce sont des généralités mais qui peuvent nous toucher au jour le jour tellement c'est fréquent.


----------



## argothian22 (5 Août 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi y a que des trucs négatifs dans ton sondage ??
> 
> Imagine que j'ouvre un post comme ça :
> 
> ...



Si tu n'est pas d'accord avec toutes ces propositions tu mets ...
... "toutes ces propositions sont infondées" (et pas toutes ces propositions sont infondées et ils sont cons :rateau: ) ...

Je ne cherche pas à dire les Français c'est tous des cons !!

... Mais ce thread est axé sur les points négatifs des Français ...
... car je voulais savoir pourquoi cette mauvaise réputation et avec le sondage savoir lequel de nos points négatifs étaient le plus prédominant ...

... Si tu veux faire un thread sur les points positifs des Français te gênes pas !


----------



## supermoquette (5 Août 2005)

ça me rappelle le thread sur les bretons


----------



## argothian22 (5 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ça me rappelle le thread sur les bretons


Pourquoi ils ont mauvaise réputation ?


----------



## Malow (5 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Si tu n'est pas d'accord avec toutes ces propositions tu mets ...
> ... "toutes ces propositions sont infondées" (et pas toutes ces propositions sont infondées et ils sont cons :rateau: ) ...
> 
> Je ne cherche pas à dire les Français c'est tous des cons !!
> ...



Traduction du sondage : 

Arrogants = car  beaucoup de culture !
Fainéants = car intelligents !
Ne se lavent pas ! = de tous nos pêchés.....
Traitent mal les touristes = uniquement à l'étranger !
Critiquent tout le monde = car ouverts d'esprit !
Chauvins = on fait comme les autres !
Trés mauvais en langues étrangères = ils savent...mais ne veulent pas !
Intolérants = uniquement avec les cons !
Fiers = car beaucoup de caractère !


----------



## argothian22 (5 Août 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Traduction du sondage :
> 
> Arrogants = car  beaucoup de culture !
> Fainéants = car intelligents !
> ...



_Toutes ces propositions sont infondées  ...
... ce sont les non français de mac gé qui ont voté ça alors ! 
_


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Août 2005)

Juste une remarque curieuse, ici, on parle de la réputation des français à l'étranger, si j'ai bien compris. Voyons maintenant qui est à même de forger cette réputation. La logique me conduit à cerner deux catégories de responsables :

1) Les Français qui voyagent à l'étranger,
2) Les étrangers qui voyagent en France.

De là à penser que les gens qui voyages ne sont que de sales coyotes à foie jaune et à la langue fourchue, il ne manque qu'un sondage sur le sujet   

EDIT : Que les français soient très peu doués pour les langues étrangères est une évidence incontestable, et aussi inévitable, lorsqu'on voit la "qualité" de l'enseignement des langues dans notre système d'éducation publique. Les rares français qui parlent correctement une ou plusieurs langue(s) étrangère(s) ne les ont sûrement pas apprises en France.


----------



## jpmiss (5 Août 2005)

Nouveau et alors ? a dit:
			
		

> J'avoue etre d'accord sur 2 points :
> 
> Arrogance (grande gueule) et hygiène limitée.



C'est tout a fait vrai!
D'ailleurs moi qui vous parle je ne me lave les pieds qu'une fois par mois, les dents un fois par semaine (si non ça colle quand meme un peu) et le reste quand il pleut (et vers chez moi c'est rare). Qui plus est, au resto, surtout a l'etranger, je ne manque jamais d'entonner une bonne paillarde tout en raillant la bouffe de merde de ces sauvages (sans oublier la main au cul a la serveuse).

Cela dit il parait que les Arabes mangent leurs enfants, alors hein, bon!


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (5 Août 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est tout a fait vrai!
> D'ailleurs moi qui vous parle je ne me lave les pieds qu'une fois par mois, les dents un fois par semaine (si non ça colle quand meme un peu) et le reste quand il pleut (et vers chez moi c'est rare). Qui plus est, au resto, surtout a l'etranger, je ne manque jamais d'entonner une bonne paillarde tout en raillant la bouffe de merde de ces sauvages (sans oublier la main au cul a la serveuse).
> 
> Cela dit il parait que les Arabes mangent leurs enfants, alors hein, bon!



Ce qui est vrai c'est que je n'ai jamais vu autant de pisse dans des couleurs de métro...autant d'etrons de chiens copieusement étalés sur les trottoirs, autant d'effluves de sueurs, autant de cheveux gras qu'en France, autant de gens qui crachent par terre...et je ne parle pas des collègues de bureau ou colloc que j'ai pu avoir jadis...

C'est ca aussi l'hygiene.

c'est mon constat et je ne suis pas le seul à le penser.


----------



## argothian22 (5 Août 2005)

Nouveau et alors ? a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui est vrai c'est que je n'ai jamais vu autant de pisse dans des couleurs de métro...autant d'etrons de chiens copieusement étalés sur les trottoirs, autant d'effluves de sueurs, autant de cheveux gras qu'en France, autant de gens qui crachent par terre...et je ne parle pas des collègues de bureau ou colloc que j'ai pu avoir jadis...
> 
> C'est ca aussi l'hygiene.
> 
> c'est mon constat et je ne suis pas le seul à le penser.



Si tu habites dans une ferme ...
... c'est normal !


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (5 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Si tu habites dans une ferme ...
> ... c'est normal !



humour !!!

non j'déconne.


----------



## jahrom (5 Août 2005)

Nouveau et alors ? a dit:
			
		

> autant d'effluves de sueurs,



C'est normal, on t'a dit que c'était le pays ou il y a le plus de touristes...




			
				Nouveau et alors ? a dit:
			
		

> autant de cheveux gras qu'en France



Mais t'y connais rien c'est l'effet mouillé !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> En me promenant sur différents forums américain ou anglais et en parlant avec des amis étrangers ....
> 
> ...



T'es content, avec ton thread à la c ..., t'as tout cassé la belle machine à sondages de MacGe, elle déraille complètement, l'ensemble des votes représente 233% et Benjamin va encore devoir passer la nuit les mains dans le cambouis, avec sa clé de 10 et son tournevis, pour la réparer !


----------



## argothian22 (5 Août 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> T'es content, avec ton thread à la c ..., t'as tout cassé la belle machine à sondages de MacGe, elle déraille complètement, l'ensemble des votes représente 233% et Benjamin va encore devoir passer la nuit les mains dans le cambouis, avec sa clé de 10 et son tournevis, pour la réparer !


Mince alors j'avais pas vu ...
... que la force soit avec lui 


_Mais si c'est un français ça sera super simple pour lui !! _


----------



## Pifou (5 Août 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> T'es content, avec ton thread à la c ..., t'as tout cassé la belle machine à sondages de MacGe, elle déraille complètement, l'ensemble des votes représente 233% et Benjamin va encore devoir passer la nuit les mains dans le cambouis, avec sa clé de 10 et son tournevis, pour la réparer !


 
Ca ne me parait pas anormal puisque l'on peut cocher plusieurs cases par vote (en moyenne 2,33 cases d'ailleurs  ).


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Le plus marrant : les réunions où du fait de la diversité des intervenants on est obligés de parler anglais !!!! Là, c'est le fou-rire assuré !!! Non pas que le cadre français ne parle pas anglais ... dans la plupart des cas, il le parle même très bien, mais (et je ne sais toujours pas s'il le fait exprès ou non) il parle anglais avec un accent typiquement parisiano-français du plus bel effet ...  ... ça m'a toujours subjugué !!!:love:



lol...

ma copine (qu'est belge :love: ) kiffe bien mon petit accent franchouillard qd je parle anglais...  :rateau:  :rose: 



non,c 'est vrai que pour bcp de francais... ont un espece d'accent qd on parle anglais...
mais en belgique, avec vos 3 langues officielles, vous avez la chance d'avoir els series tv, et les films en VO... ca aide bien pour prendre l'accent...

bon d'un autre coté, qd elle parle anglais... ca lui arrive d'un avoir l'accent belge qui ressort... et on en parle meme pas, qd elle parle francais... puis toute vos petites expressions... c''est trop mimi... :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Août 2005)

Pifou a dit:
			
		

> Ca ne me parait pas anormal puisque l'on peut cocher plusieurs cases par vote (en moyenne 2,33 cases d'ailleurs  ).



Mais t'as pas fini, toi, non ? Je voulais le faire culpabiliser !


----------



## argothian22 (5 Août 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> T'es content, avec ton thread à la c ...,


C'est vrai que tes threads ! Hum ! ...
... Quel bonheur !

No Flood !


----------



## argothian22 (5 Août 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> lol...
> 
> ma copine (qu'est belge :love: ) kiffe bien mon petit accent franchouillard qd je parle anglais...  :rateau:  :rose:



Il est vrai que notre accent est réputé ...
... mondialement


----------



## jahrom (5 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Il est vrai que notre accent est réputé ...
> ... mondialement



...une fois.


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que tes threads ! Hum ! ...
> ... Quel bonheur !
> 
> No Flood !



MES threads ? si j'en ai ouvert un dans le bar, c'est le bout du monde, les rares que j'ai ouvert sont dans les forums techniques.

De toutes façons, faut pas t'énerver pour ça, c'était juste pour rire. C'est d'ailleurs la différence entre ce que je poste et le flood, moi, c'est pour rire (j'en ai des sérieux aussi, hein !), même si des fois c'est raté, le flood, c'est juste pour faire grimper le compteur.


----------



## argothian22 (5 Août 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> MES threads ? si j'en ai ouvert un dans le bar, c'est le bout du monde, les rares que j'ai ouvert sont dans les forums techniques.
> 
> De toutes façons, faut pas t'énerver pour ça, c'était juste pour rire. C'est d'ailleurs la différence entre ce que je poste et le flood, moi, c'est pour rire (j'en ai des sérieux aussi, hein !), même si des fois c'est raté, le flood, c'est juste pour faire grimper le compteur.


+1 pour toi


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2005)

huuum... j'etais aux US (texas...), y a encore 1 semaine... et ca fait reflechir... c'est vrai qu'on est pas mal chauvin, grande gueule... et qu'on parle bcp pour au final par faire grand chose...
puis on croit tjrs avoir raison... et ca nous parait evident... 

regardez..qd l'economie va mal en france... c'est la faute a la conjoncture... point barre, et on fait pas grand chose pour y remedier... on a peur du changement (constitution européenne  ) et on se donne pas les moyens !

bon, de la a ranger chaque individus dans une catégorie... 
Les ricains etaient generalement super content de voir un francais, (surtout les ricaines...  les francais ont la côte), ils sont generalement assez curieux, rêvent d'aller visiter paris, assez serieux qd meme, mais adorables... 
apres, quand tu parles de bush ou de religion.. faut un peu oublié nos prejugés francais... sinon y a un fossé...


----------



## mikoo (5 Août 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> lol...
> 
> ma copine (qu'est belge :love: )



Aucun rapport avec Scarlett.     :love:


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (5 Août 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> regardez..qd l'economie va mal en france... c'est la faute a la conjoncture... point barre, et on fait pas grand chose pour y remedier... on a peur du changement (constitution européenne  ) et on se donne pas les moyens !



Si ! On vote Besancenot !   

L'avenir ! Clac clac clac (claquements de talons)  :mouais:


----------



## KARL40 (5 Août 2005)

Nouveau et alors ? a dit:
			
		

> Si ! On vote Besancenot !
> 
> L'avenir ! Clac clac clac (claquements de talons) :mouais:


 
En tout cas, je rigole beaucoup en te lisant .... Je ne te remercierai jamais assez ... :sleep:


----------



## Pierrou (5 Août 2005)

Ben j'ai mis très mauvais en langue étrangère, le reste...

- Arrogants: faux, on est juste les meilleurs, c'est tout !

- Fainéants: C'est pas vrai, la preuve, je me suis levé aujourd'hui

- Ne se lavent pas: Ah monsieur je me lave régulièrement.... chaque Noël je passe sous la douche, qustion d'hygiène

- traitent mal les touristes : Pas vrai, tiens ça me fait penser, l'autre jour ya un mec dans la rue qui vient me voir, avec ses lunettes de soleil et son apareil photo, qui commence à me parler en je sais pas quoi, nan mais ho ! j'y ai mis un coup de saton, qu'ils apprennent à parler ces enculés de jaunes avant de venir ! 

- Critiquent tout le monde: Nan, pas tout le monde, juste les étrangers

- Chauvins: Je suis pas chauvin, c'est quand même pas de ma faute si tous les autres pays sont pourris, c'est pour ça que je suis jamais sorti de Melun !!!

- Mauvais en Langues étrangères: Nan mais attends, sont chiés les autres aussi, moi j'ai appris l'étranger, mais apres, ces cons, selon le pays ou tu vas, ils parlent pas le même étranger, alors merde ! 

- Intolérants: Non plus, putain c'est encore un sondage de sale tantouse ça ! faudrait tous les....

- Fiers : Et comment ! ( se met un bandeau sur un oeil, leve le bras droit et entonne " Maréchal nous voilà devant son mac )

- Bref, toutes ses propositions sont infondées !!! :rateau: :rateau:

Tu partages mes opinions, visite le site www.chasse-racisme-beaujolais-et-traditions.fr


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (5 Août 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas, je rigole beaucoup en te lisant .... Je ne te remercierai jamais assez ... :sleep:



Et moi donc !

J'espere que tu rigoles un volume de Karl dans la main !


----------



## richard-deux (5 Août 2005)

@ Pierrou

Ainsi toutes ces propositions sont infondées.  

Plié en 4 devant l'ordinateur. :love:


----------



## Pierrou (5 Août 2005)

richarddeux a dit:
			
		

> @ Pierrou
> 
> Ainsi toutes ces propositions sont infondées.
> 
> Plié en 4 devant l'ordinateur. :love:


Ben c'est vrai quoi !!!! merde ! :smileyFN:


----------



## jean-lou (5 Août 2005)

Tres mauvais en langue étrangère, c'est sur!!!!

Je suis a New York et ce sont les seuls à être capable (pas pour tous, certes) de garder un accent très très prononcé après 15 ans aux Etats Unis, après s'être marié, des enfants, carte verte et tout le tralala. Je sais pas pourquoi mais c'est un fait !!!!   . J'ai l'impression que la majorité des Français ne font pas d'effort d'accentuation ni de prononcation (peur d'être ridicule ou de ne pas être compris ?)

JEanlOu


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Août 2005)

jean-lou a dit:
			
		

> Tres mauvais en langue étrangère, c'est sur!!!!
> 
> Je suis a New York et ce sont les seuls à être capable (pas pour tous, certes) de garder un accent très très prononcé après 15 ans aux Etats Unis, après s'être marié, des enfants, carte verte et tout le tralala. Je sais pas pourquoi mais c'est un fait !!!!   . J'ai l'impression que la majorité des Français ne font pas d'effort d'accentuation ni de prononcation (peur d'être ridicule ou de ne pas être compris ?)
> 
> JEanlOu



Eh ! Regardes Jane Birkin (  :love: ) plus de trente ans en France, elle a toujours son adorable petit accent, Ma copine Caroline (écossaise) pareil au bout de 25 ans, Jess Hann, 50 ans de vie française n'ont pas gommés son accent texan, c'est pas une exclusivité française, ça  :mouais:


----------



## jean-lou (5 Août 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Eh ! Regardes Jane Birkin (  :love: ) plus de trente ans en France, elle a toujours son adorable petit accent, Ma copine Caroline (écossaise) pareil au bout de 25 ans, Jess Hann, 50 ans de vie française n'ont pas gommés son accent texan, c'est pas une exclusivité française, ça :mouais:



Enfin bon, l'accent de Jane Birkin n'a rien d'un accent prononcé !!! je parle d'un accent très  très prononcé. Il faut aussi comparer aux pays alentour, c'est clair on est mauvais. Ecoute un Allemand, un Espagnol ou les scandinaves, ils nous mettent très cher. Un petit espagnol de quatrième à qui je donnais des cours de maths m'a lui même fait la remarque !!!

JEanlOu


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Août 2005)

*Appréciés ou pas*
que les autres commencent déjà à nous faire du pif, du frometon et de la bonne cuisine comme de par chez nous et on en rediscute


----------



## Pierrou (5 Août 2005)

Ouais, et pis des villes comme la tranche sur mer, Melun, Noand le Fuselier, y'en a qu'en France moi je vous dit
Vivement l'ouverture de la chasse à la Galinette Cendrée dans le Bouchonnois :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, et pis des villes comme la tranche sur mer, Melun, Noand le Fuselier, y'en a qu'en France moi je vous dit
> Vivement l'ouverture de la chasse à la Galinette Cendrée dans le Bouchonnois :rateau:



Sans compter le tourisme, on est fort en tourisme, mais les étrangers, ils font pas beaucoup d'efforts, pour le tourisme. Tiens, la preuve, je suis allé à New York il y a deux ans, avec mon plan de Paris, eh bien tu me croiras si tu veux, *il n'y a pas une seule rue qui correspond* ! Aucun effort, je te dis


----------



## cupertino (6 Août 2005)

Pour ma part je dirais qu'il y a des tendances, mais on ne peut pas généraliser, je vous explique.
Je travaille dans un grand hotel de Strasbourg (Ibis), on brasse énormément de population, surtout touristes et travailleurs (Union Européenne), et depuis presque un an où j'ai ce travail, je me rends compte, que les français (4 sur 5) sont très désagréables en plus d'être râleur. Ce que l'on retrouve en proportion infîme chez les étrangers.
D'ailleurs les américains sont souvent "chambrés" par les français dans l'hotel, ceux-ci se permettent certains jugements indécents pour la plupart du temps. Aspect psychologique, je trouve également que les français en demande bien trop, toujours négatif et problématique, une tendance que l'on ne retrouve pratiquement pas avec les étrangers.

Mais comme je les dit plus haut, même si cela arrive très souvent, des comportements de ce genre se retrouve chez tout le monde, mais il est vrai que le français est bien plus arrogant et se montre déssagréable dans au moins 4 cas sur 5...


----------



## Klakmuf (6 Août 2005)

Tout ça ce sont des conneries rabachées 2000 fois, et à la limite du racisme. Il y a de tout partout. 
Tous les imbéciles mettent leur vanité dans un chauvinisme effréné, tout en répétant que chez eux ça va très mal.
Au moins dans ce domaine l'Europe sert un petit peu à quelque chose, car il n'y a pas encore de véritable chauvinisme européen (ça viendra !).
Bof !, on ne changera pas le monde, ni la nature humaine.


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (6 Août 2005)

cupertino a dit:
			
		

> Pour ma part je dirais qu'il y a des tendances, mais on ne peut pas généraliser, je vous explique.
> Je travaille dans un grand hotel de Strasbourg (Ibis), on brasse énormément de population, surtout touristes et travailleurs (Union Européenne), et depuis presque un an où j'ai ce travail, je me rends compte, que les français (4 sur 5) sont très désagréables en plus d'être râleur. Ce que l'on retrouve en proportion infîme chez les étrangers.
> D'ailleurs les américains sont souvent "chambrés" par les français dans l'hotel, ceux-ci se permettent certains jugements indécents pour la plupart du temps. Aspect psychologique, je trouve également que les français en demande bien trop, toujours négatif et problématique, une tendance que l'on ne retrouve pratiquement pas avec les étrangers.
> 
> Mais comme je les dit plus haut, même si cela arrive très souvent, des comportements de ce genre se retrouve chez tout le monde, mais il est vrai que le français est bien plus arrogant et se montre déssagréable dans au moins 4 cas sur 5...



 

Rien à ajouter, ca colle bien à la réalité.


----------



## supermoquette (6 Août 2005)

soit, mais ça fout les boules. bon les frouzes mettez un drapeau dans votre signature quôn puisse gérer du coup


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Août 2005)

Klakmuf a dit:
			
		

> Tout ça ce sont des conneries rabachées 2000 fois, et à la limite du racisme. Il y a de tout partout.
> Tous les imbéciles mettent leur vanité dans un chauvinisme effréné, tout en répétant que chez eux ça va très mal.
> Au moins dans ce domaine l'Europe sert un petit peu à quelque chose, car il n'y a pas encore de véritable chauvinisme européen (ça viendra !).
> Bof !, on ne changera pas le monde, ni la nature humaine.



De toute façon, en matière de réputation, on à tous notre batterie de casseroles à traîner. Les belges renversent tous leur cornet de frites chaque fois qu'on leur demande l'heure, les suisses, si propres chez eux laissent tous traîner leurs papiers gras derrière eux chaque fois qu'il vont à l'étranger, les américains mettent du sucre dans leur Bordeaux et rangent le camembert dans le frigo, les italiens sont tous des contrebandiers et des magouilleurs, et j'en passe, et j'en passe.

Ça en devient lassant, je connais quelques belges, aucun ne répond à ces clichés, le seul suisse de mes relations personnelles est l'homme le plus "vieille France" que je connaisse, la branche italienne de ma famille maternelle vient souvent en France, ils ne m'ont jamais proposé quoi que ce soit passé en fraude à la frontière, et mes cousins américains (quatrième et cinquième génération, de souche bretonne) donneraient des leçons de gastronomie française à pas mal de français "bien de chez nous". Je pense qu'il en va de même de la majorité des français, mais on ne peut exclure que ce soit la frange la plus arrogante d'entre nous qui voyage le plus, genre "nouveaux riches qui se la pètent".

Rappelons que pour faire des statistiques, il faut des "échantillons représentatifs", et pas seulement des "échantillons".


----------



## Pierrou (6 Août 2005)

J'ai rencontré pas mal de belges, et pour la plupart c'était des types vraiment adorables, tiens, cet été en vacances j'étais à visiter des bleds folklo en alsace ( mes parents assouvissaient leurs puslsions alcooliques en achetant le pinard local ) et à l'entrée d'un des bleds il y avait un parking payant, avec un tarif unique pour troix heures ( 2¤ ). Donc on nourrit le mange fric, et on part visiter. On revient une heure et demie apres, on s'apprete à partir, et là un gros type un peu rougeaud arrive avec une piece de 1¤ et me demande si il peut m'acheter mon ticket pour pouvoir se garer ( mes parents étaient partis voir un truc à la poste j'étais seul ). Donc moi je lui dis que ya pas de problème, mais qu'il est hors de question que je lui vende un demi ticket et donc je lui donne, normal.
Et là le type se confond en remerciements, et il par en me disant " Dieu vous bénisse".
Je suis pas croyant, mais venant d'un type si gentil et touchant ça fait vraiment chaud au coeur :love:


----------



## supermoquette (6 Août 2005)

quelle arogance, et tu sens en plus !!


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Août 2005)

mais les français, c'est tous des cons....et je sais de quoi je parle...


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Août 2005)

ce fil me fait penser a un flim.... *travail d'arabe.*
pour ce qui est des préjugé et des a priori, il est excellent, je vous le conseille...

ce qui m'amuse, c'est de voir que les anglais sont persuadés que les françaises sont poilus, et que nous disons la meme chose des portugaises...
les stereotypes......le mal de notre siecle (et du precedent.....(et du suivant...))


----------



## Pierrou (6 Août 2005)

Ouais ben si les françaises sont poilues, que dire des anglaises, qui deviennent rouges comme un homard dans une casserole ( avec le jus et l'odeur oui oui ! ) dès qu'elles passent 2 minutes au soleil :rateau:

( :rateau: bon OK, pas aussi rougeaudes que les vendéennes mais bon ... la vendée c'est pas la France   )


Et je dois avouer que l'anglaise dans " Les Poupées Russes" est absolument magnifique :love:


----------



## Gregg (6 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Ouais ben si les françaises sont poilues, que dire des anglaises, qui deviennent rouges comme un homard dans une casserole ( avec le jus et l'odeur oui oui ! ) dès qu'elles passent 2 minutes au soleil :rateau:
> 
> ( :rateau: bon OK, pas aussi rougeaudes que les vendéennes mais bon ... la vendée c'est pas la France   )
> 
> ...





De toute facon , les anglaises c bien connu : Au départ c une spice girl et après ca devient la Reine Mere  .

Sur le fil du rasoir...


----------



## WebOliver (6 Août 2005)

Gregg, champion du monde pour vous pourrir et faire dévier un sujet en deux posts.  :modo: :mouais:

Inutile de vous indiquer le chemin du Bar des floodeurs.


----------



## Pierrou (6 Août 2005)

Revenons donc au sujet initial 

Le fait que les français se gavent à longueur de temps de cuisses de grenouille n'a pas été cité dans ce thread.... :rateau:
D'ailleurs je vous laisse, j'en ai une sur le feu


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Revenons donc au sujet initial
> 
> Le fait que les français se gavent à longueur de temps de cuisses de grenouille n'a pas été cité dans ce thread.... :rateau:
> D'ailleurs je vous laisse, j'en ai une sur le feu


 t'oublies les escargots!!!
ça les choque beaucoup les etrangers en general... assez amusant...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> t'oublies les escargots!!!
> ça les choque beaucoup les etrangers en general... assez amusant...



et certains francais aussi...

Stop avec le hors sujet!


----------



## Pierrou (6 Août 2005)

Ouais, mais je comprends pas quand on nous reproche d'être jamais contents de ce qu'on a 
Encore heureux qu'on se batte et qu"on se laisse pas faire !!!


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, mais je comprends pas quand on nous reproche d'être jamais contents de ce qu'on a
> Encore heureux qu'on se batte et qu"on se laisse pas faire !!!


 on nous reproche surtout d'etre des gueulards...
il me semble quand meme qu'on est champions du monde de greve, alors qu'on est pas si mal lotis par rapport a d'autres...

donc, quelquepart, cette reputation n'est pas usurpee...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Août 2005)

*Un pote belge m'a dit un jour*
"Si vous les français parlez autant de l'apéro, c'est qu'il n'y a rien derrière"

_Ça, ça fait mal..._


 
 :casse:


----------



## mikoo (6 Août 2005)

hi hi


----------



## Pierrou (6 Août 2005)

Bobby : c'est pas parce qu'on est bien loti qu'il faut se laisser faire quand on veut sabrer certains trucs ( mais je   vais pas commencer la politique, ça va dévier et WebO va me tuer :rateau: )


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Un pote belge m'a dit un jour*
> "Si vous les français parlez autant de l'apéro, c'est qu'il n'y a rien derrière"
> 
> _Ça, ça fait mal..._
> ...


 ca me fait penser a une blague belge...

pourquoi les francais ont choisi le coq comme embleme?
parce que c'est le seul animal qui continue a chanter les pieds dans la merde!!

:casse:


_ça, ça fait rire_


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> WebO va me tuer :rateau: )



Webo est trés violent, ça se voit sur les photos..


----------



## WebOliver (6 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Webo est trés violent, ça se voit sur les photos..



On est en plein dans le fil là: les clichés...


----------



## Klakmuf (7 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mais les français, c'est tous des cons....et je sais de quoi je parle...



Tu veux dire que tu est français ? 

C'est le nouveau paradoxe d'Epaminondas...


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Août 2005)

Klakmuf a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux dire que tu est français ?
> 
> C'est le nouveau paradoxe d'Epaminondas...



Gnôti seauton


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Août 2005)

Klakmuf a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux dire que tu est français ?
> 
> C'est le nouveau paradoxe d'Epaminondas...



sinon, je ne me permettrait pas.....


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Août 2005)

*Hexagone*

Ils s'embrassent au mois de Janvier,
car une nouvelle année commence,
mais depuis des éternités
l'a pas tell'ment changé la France.
Passent les jours et les semaines,
y a qu'le décor qui évolue,
la mentalité est la même :
tous des tocards, tous des faux culs.

Ils sont pas lourds, en février,
à se souvenir de Charonne,
des matraqueurs assermentés
qui fignolèrent leur besogne,
la France est un pays de flics,
à tous les coins d'rue y'en a 100,
pour faire règner l'ordre public
ils assassinent impunément.

Quand on exécute au mois d'mars,
de l'autr' côté des Pyrénées,
un arnachiste du Pays basque,
pour lui apprendre à s'révolter,
ils crient, ils pleurent et ils s'indignent
de cette immonde mise à mort,
mais ils oublient qu'la guillotine
chez nous aussi fonctionne encore.

Etre né sous l'signe de l'hexagone,
c'est pas c'qu'on fait d'mieux en c'moment,
et le roi des cons, sur son trône,
j'parierai pas qu'il est all'mand.

On leur a dit, au mois d'avril,
à la télé, dans les journaux,
de pas se découvrir d'un fil,
que l'printemps c'était pour bientôt,
les vieux principes du seizième siècle,
et les vieilles traditions débiles,
ils les appliquent tous à la lettre,
y m'font pitié ces imbéciles.

Ils se souviennent, au mois de mai,
d'un sang qui coula rouge et noir,
d'une révolution manquée
qui faillit renverser l'Histoire,
j'me souviens surtout d'ces moutons,
effrayés par la Liberté,
s'en allant voter par millions
pour l'ordre et la sécurité.

Ils commémorent au mois de juin
un débarquement d'Normandie,
ils pensent au brave soldat ricain
qu'est v'nu se faire tuer loin d'chez lui,
ils oublient qu'à l'abri des bombes,
les Francais criaient "Vive Pétain",
qu'ils étaient bien planqués à Londres,
qu'y avait pas beaucoup d'Jean Moulin.

Etre né sous l'signe de l'hexagone,
c'est pas la gloire, en vérité,
et le roi des cons, sur son trône,
me dites pas qu'il est portugais.

Ils font la fête au mois d'juillet,
en souv'nir d'une révolution,
qui n'a jamais éliminé
la misère et l'exploitation,
ils s'abreuvent de bals populaires,
d'feux d'artifice et de flonflons,
ils pensent oublier dans la bière
qu'ils sont gourvernés comme des pions.

Au mois d'août c'est la liberté,
après une longue année d'usine,
ils crient : "Vive les congés payés",
ils oublient un peu la machine,
en Espagne, en Grèce ou en France,
ils vont polluer toutes les plages,
et par leur unique présence,
abîmer tous les paysages.

Lorsqu'en septembre on assassine,
un peuple et une liberté,
au c½ur de l'Amérique latine,
ils sont pas nombreux à gueuler,
un ambassadeur se ramène,
bras ouverts il est accueilli,
le fascisme c'est la gangrène
à Santiago comme à Paris.

Etre né sous l'signe de l'hexagone,
c'est vraiment pas une sinécure,
et le roi des cons, sur son trône,
il est français, ça j'en suis sûr.

Finies les vendanges en octobre,
le raisin fermente en tonneaux,
ils sont très fiers de leurs vignobles,
leurs "Côtes-du-Rhône" et leurs "Bordeaux",
ils exportent le sang de la terre
un peu partout à l'étranger,
leur pinard et leur camenbert
c'est leur seule gloire à ces tarrés.

En Novembre, au salon d'l'auto,
ils vont admirer par milliers
l'dernier modèle de chez Peugeot,
qu'ils pourront jamais se payer,
la bagnole, la télé, l'tiercé,
c'est l'opium du peuple de France,
lui supprimer c'est le tuer,
c'est une drogue à accoutumance.

En décembre c'est l'apothéose,
la grande bouffe et les p'tits cadeaux,
ils sont toujours aussi moroses,
mais y a d'la joie dans les ghettos,
la Terre peut s'arrêter d'tourner,
ils rat'ront pas leur réveillon;
moi j'voudrais tous les voir crever,
étouffés de dinde aux marrons.

Etre né sous l'signe de l'hexagone,
on peut pas dire qu'ca soit bandant
si l'roi des cons perdait son trône,
y aurait 50 millions de prétendants.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Hexagone*
> 
> 
> Ils font la fête au mois d'juillet,
> ...




Ca faisait longtemps que je n'avais pas revu ce titre... Je conserverai ces 2 couplets qui, vu la saison, me semblent vraiment de circonstance ; et aussi les plus vrais et pertinents...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (7 Août 2005)

J'ai pensé que le petit argogol avait besoin de se culturer un peu, question stéréotypes ... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2005)

http://www.jibjab.com/162.html

petit clip realisé lors des elections presidentielles aux USA...


----------



## saturnin (7 Août 2005)

J'comprends vraiment pas pourquoi l'on s'attache tant à toujours se comparer aux autres. Ce que je veux dire c'est que je trouverais débile d'etre jugé sur ma nationalité autant que je trouve débile de juger les étrangers sur ces critères là. Après c'est clair que c'est amusant de voir comment on peut etre stéréotypé.
Enfin depuis la constitution européenne surtout je trouve ça vraiment gavant qu'on ne cesse de nous comparer aux étrangers. Par exemple arrogant ok... mais comparé à qui, et sur qui porte la comparaison?
J'ai ma personnalité, ce n'est pas celle des 50 millions d'autres français et j'aurai peut etre plus de points communs avec un étranger qu'avec mon voisin.
Par contre ce qui est certain c'est que ne cesser de s'interroger sur la perception qu'a le monde de notre pays est assez nombriliste.

Enfiun voilà juste mon avis et seulement mon avis.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Août 2005)

saturnin a dit:
			
		

> Enfiun voilà juste mon avis et seulement mon avis.



Et j'ai eu plaisir à le lire  :love:


----------



## argothian22 (8 Août 2005)

Ce qui resssort du sondage, est que nous sommes trés mauvais en langue ...
... donc je ne réssiste pas au plaisir d'une petite blague trouvée sur un site de nos amis suisses 


Comment appelle-t-on quelqu'un qui parle trois langues ? - Un trilingue.

Comment appelle-t-on quelqu'un qui parle deux langues ? - Un bilingue.

Comment appelle-t-on quelqu'un qui ne parle qu'une langue ? - Un Français  Ah! Ah!


----------



## yvos (8 Août 2005)

après pas mal de voyages, force est de constater que les clichés qui collent aux français, qui ont leurs racines dans la réalité, sont plutôt effectivement
- l'arrogance ;
- la saleté;

pour le second, je ne sais pas  (enfin, je le sens pas), mais pour le premier, c'est clair que c'est à l'oeuvre chaque jour, et gentiment bien incarné par notre politique étrangère d'ailleurs

cela dit, cliché pour cliché, anglais et allemands ne sont pas super bien lotis non plus


----------



## saturnin (8 Août 2005)

Moi ce que j'adore ce sont les touristes qui lorsqu'ils tombent sur des gens en pays étrangers ne sachant pas parler leur langue ou l'anglais se permettent de critiquer.
Je sais pas, je dis ça, je dis rien, mais pour tous mes voyages  j'ai au moins pris le temps d'apprendre quelques mots passe partout, et si jamais je n'arrivais pas à me faire comprendre et bien je demandais à quelqu'un d'autre. Je suis jamais allé critiquer une personne qui ne pouvait me renseigner (après tout je prends pas les autochtones pour des guides touristiques non??).
Si on peut me renseigner c'est un plus, si la personne n'y arrive tant pis, après tout c'est que j'aurai pas fait l'effort de m'investir un peu plus avant le voyage.
Bref j'adore l'attitude : je suis touriste dans un pays étranger, je viens claquer du fric et tout m'est du.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Août 2005)

saturnin a dit:
			
		

> Bref j'adore l'attitude : je suis touriste dans un pays étranger, je viens claquer du fric et tout m'est du.



Tu semble être un individu doté de ces qualités en voie de disparition qui sont la curiosité, le tact et la discrétion ; et dont, il est vrai, sont encore plus dépourvus la grande majorité des touristes... 

Pour ce qui est de l'attitude sus-citée ; elle est fortement déconseillée chez moi, même si nous ne sommes pas "à l'étranger", sous peine de cuisante déconvenue...   Je ne claironne pas ; je renseigne, simplement


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (8 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Pour ce qui est de l'attitude sus-citée ; elle est fortement déconseillée chez moi, même si nous ne sommes pas "à l'étranger", sous peine de cuisante déconvenue...



*Ah ouais ?*
et depuis quand la France est-elle corse ?


----------



## saturnin (8 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Pour ce qui est de l'attitude sus-citée ; elle est fortement déconseillée chez moi, même si nous ne sommes pas "à l'étranger", sous peine de cuisante déconvenue...  Je ne claironne pas ; je renseigne, simplement



Oui je le sais très bien et je cautionne tout à fait ça.
Un des plus beaux endroits que je connaisse en tout cas!!


----------



## aricosec (8 Août 2005)

*mini sondage*
*-*
*"que doit on faire au gens qui critiquent notre douce france "*
*_*
*1_____les emasculer*
*-*
*2 -----organiser un charter pour la gréce*
-
*3 ------rien*
*_*

*  *


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Ah ouais ?*
> et depuis quand la France est-elle corse ?



Mais depuis toujours... En fait, les Gênois ont vraiment fait une sale blague aux Français, en leur vendant la Corse. On a commencé par coloniser Marseille, et puis...


----------



## saturnin (8 Août 2005)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> *mini sondage*
> *-*
> *"que doit on faire au gens qui critiquent notre douce france "*
> *_*
> ...



Bah rien je pense.
Je suis juste curieux de savoir pourquoi si tout est si pourri ici, si tout est mieux ailleurs (vu que ça a l'air dans l'air du temps de le penser) ils vont pas en voyage ailleurs ou bien habiter ailleurs.
Enfin je respecte tout à fait les gens qui peuevnt avoir cette perception du pays, maintenant ce que je comprends pas c'est pourquoi venir ou rester dans un endroit que l'on n'aime pas


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2005)

ma belle soeur viens de rentrer des vacances (hors de la france) et en papotant elle m'as dis :
tu sais quoi ? la france est sale  

cette impression de saleté donc ne sont pas seulement les touristes etranger qui l'ont mais aussi nous meme que on y habite


----------



## Pierrou (8 Août 2005)

L'impression de saleté, faut quand même pas éxagérer, vous êtes allé en Italie ? en Espagne ?
Je suis désolé mais je pense que dans ces deux pays, on trouve plus de "saleté" qu"en France, dans les villes notamment. 
Cela dit, je suis allé à Bordeaux dernièrement, et c'est vrait qu'une crtaine 'saleté' m'a frappé. Quand je dis saleté, j'entends par là la noirceur des facades, qui, comme c'est souvent le cas dans les villes non bombardées pendant la 2de Guerre Mondiale ( dans le sud, en fait ) n'ont pas été refaites. 

Mais je ne pense pas que la France soit "sale"


----------



## argothian22 (8 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Mais je ne pense pas que la France soit "sale"


Dans tous les cas pas plus ...
... qu'un autre pays !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Août 2005)

L'obsession de la proppreté chez les touristes qui reviennent de vacances relève, pour moi, de la crasse mentale... Comme par hasard, c'est toujours plus sale chez les autres.
L'exemple qui m'a toujours frappé, c'est le nombre de personnes de tous les coins de France qui me disaient "Marseille? quelle belle ville... Dommage que ce soit si sale." 
Mais au nom de quoi l'endroit ou vous vous rendez, qui vous acceuille et en fait, souvent simplement vous tolère, devrait il correspondre à vos pauvres attentes de touristes de base en termes de propreté?
Qui êtes vous pour critiquer une éventuelle "saleté" qui dépend souvent de paramètres qui vous échappent alors qu'ils devraient vous sauter aux yeux, si vous étiez un minimum curieux et observateurs, au lieu de vous comporter en simples consommateurs?
Si la "saleté" vous gêne tant ; restez chez vous ; là où c'est si propre.
Je vomis le tourisme de masse et les idées moisies qu'il induit et véhicule de plus en plus...


----------



## argothian22 (8 Août 2005)

Dans tous les cas ...
... le Corse c'est propre


----------



## Pierrou (8 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Dans tous les cas ...
> ... le Corse c'est propre


c'est sur  que les explosions ça décape... :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> c'est sur  que les explosions ça décape... :rateau:



Avec ce genre de remarques à 2 balles ; c'est sûr, ne viens pas nous voir... Va claquer ton budjet vacances ailleurs...


----------



## Pierrou (8 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Avec ce genre de remarques à 2 balles ; c'est sûr, ne viens pas nous voir... Va claquer ton budjet vacances ailleurs...


Rhoooo, si on peut plus rigoler....  :rateau:  :rateau:    :love:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Août 2005)

Il était prévisible que partant de stéréotypes on ne pouvait en venir qu'aux préjugés ...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Août 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Il était prévisible que partant de stéréotypes on ne pouvait en venir qu'aux préjugés ...



Classique...


----------



## Pifou (8 Août 2005)

En tout cas, la Corse fait partie de mes coins préférés de France  , que ce soit pour ses montagnes (le GR20 que j'ai fait avec quelques amis il y a une bonne dizaine d'années m'a vraiment laissé un souvenir impérissable malgré - ou peut-être à cause de - l'effort) ou ses côtes et fonds marins (Lavezzi, Calvi ...).
Et puis dans l'ensemble, j'ai trouvé les corses plutôt accueillants  ... c'est sur que si vous arrivez en disant "ils sont où ces cons de corses ?" ... :casse:


----------



## woulf (8 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> L'obsession de la proppreté chez les touristes qui reviennent de vacances relève, pour moi, de la crasse mentale... Comme par hasard, c'est toujours plus sale chez les autres.
> L'exemple qui m'a toujours frappé, c'est le nombre de personnes de tous les coins de France qui me disaient "Marseille? quelle belle ville... Dommage que ce soit si sale."
> Mais au nom de quoi l'endroit ou vous vous rendez, qui vous acceuille et en fait, souvent simplement vous tolère, devrait il correspondre à vos pauvres attentes de touristes de base en termes de propreté?
> Qui êtes vous pour critiquer une éventuelle "saleté" qui dépend souvent de paramètres qui vous échappent alors qu'ils devraient vous sauter aux yeux, si vous étiez un minimum curieux et observateurs, au lieu de vous comporter en simples consommateurs?
> ...



Oui, enfin, je ne pense pas que ce soit critiquable de pester contre les merdes de chien qui jonchent les trottoirs ou les papiers gras ou autres, qui trainent partout (pas plus que les poubelles qui lorsqu'elles sont remplies, le restent longtemps  )
Et je ne parle pas des gens qui pissent tranquillement contre des murets (pas des gens sans abris, des gens dits "normaux"...)

Ce ne sont pas des attentes de touriste de base, je pense, et en tous cas, ce sont mes attentes de citoyen de ma ville ou j'y paie mes impôts locaux 
Mais c'est vrai que mes impôts servent à financer le tramway niçois, depuis ils nettoient plus les rues, bin oui, hein, on peut pas tout faire...

Cela dit, on ne doit pas parler de la même saleté, je pense.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Août 2005)

Pifou a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas, la Corse fait partie de mes coins préférés de France  , que ce soit pour ses montagnes (le GR20 que j'ai fait avec quelques amis il y a une bonne dizaine d'années m'a vraiment laissé un souvenir impérissable malgré - ou peut-être à cause de - l'effort) ou ses côtes et fonds marins (Lavezzi, Calvi ...).
> Et puis dans l'ensemble, j'ai trouvé les corses plutôt accueillants  ... c'est sur que si vous arrivez en disant "ils sont où ces cons de corses ?" ... :casse:



La Corse n'est pas un endroit si différent des autres ; ici, comme dans toute île, se pose peut être un peu plus le problème d'éssayer de comprendre un tas de choses, quand on y vient en séjour, à propos des modes de vies des mentalités, des conditions géographiques et économiques... Mais il me semble que ce devrait être la moindre des politesses quand on se rend dans un endroit... Quand je suis à mon tour touriste ; je ne trouve rien de plus passionnant que d'observer modestement les gens qui m'accueilent, de prendre le temps, parfois court, de comprendre comment et dans quelles conditions ils vivent... Je n'en tire jamais aucune généralité, tant il est vrai que ça fait 30 ans que j'entend toujours les mêmes conneries sur la Corse, et souvent venant de gens qui n'y ont jamais mis les pieds, ou qui n'y ont passé qu'un temps très court, avec des réflexes de consommateurs...
Mais ce que je dis pour la Corse est valable pour tous les endroits fortement visités ; je pense...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Août 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est vrai que mes impôts servent à financer le tramway niçois, depuis ils nettoient plus les rues, bin oui, hein, on peut pas tout faire...



C'est bien pour ça que je parlais de paramètres locaux qui échappent bien souvent au visiteur...


----------



## yvos (8 Août 2005)

ça n'a pas de sens ce tour du monde de la saleté. 

Moi je préfère une ville sale et degueu où je me sens bien plutôt qu'un disneyland tout propret. Je parle à la fois en tant qu'habitant une ville susceptible d'être visitée et touriste potentiel en France ou ailleurs.


Du reste, le cliché sur la saleté des français, c'est plus par rapport à l'hygiène corporelle qu'autre chose 

mais j'ai l'impression qu'on dérive sur le comportement des touristes en général...


----------



## macinside (8 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Un pote belge m'a dit un jour*
> "Si vous les français parlez autant de l'apéro, c'est qu'il n'y a rien derrière"
> 
> _Ça, ça fait mal..._
> ...



ah non ! je ne suis pas d'accord il y a des trucs qui font plus mal sur le coup  !
je me souviens l'année dernières que la mère de mon ex (qui a un charmant accent :love: ) ma dit 
"tu a quand même un accent", heureusement que je les adores les gens ce pays :love:


----------



## woulf (8 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien pour ça que je parlais de paramètres locaux qui échappent bien souvent au visiteur...



Cela dit, avant, ils les nettoyaient, mais elles étaient resalies aussi vite 
Et le résultat pour le pov touriste qui n'arpentait pas les rues à 8h du mat, était le même, slalom dans les merdes de chien (Dieu sait que j'aime les clébards, mais leurs maîtres et maîtresses...) 
Enfin, on dira que c'est un particularisme local de faire chier ses clébards en plein milieu du trottoir


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Août 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Enfin, on dira que c'est un particularisme local de faire chier ses clébards en plein milieu du trottoir



Ca fait faire du sport aux vieilles Niçoise d'adoption ; et dieu sait qu'elles en ont besoin!
Et un cliché ; un!


----------



## argothian22 (8 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> La Corse n'est pas un endroit si différent des autres ; ici, comme dans toute île, se pose peut être un peu plus le problème d'éssayer de comprendre un tas de choses, quand on y vient en séjour, à propos des modes de vies des mentalités, des conditions géographiques et économiques... Mais il me semble que ce devrait être la moindre des politesses quand on se rend dans un endroit... Quand je suis à mon tour touriste ; je ne trouve rien de plus passionnant que d'observer modestement les gens qui m'accueilent, de prendre le temps, parfois court, de comprendre comment et dans quelles conditions ils vivent... Je n'en tire jamais aucune généralité, tant il est vrai que ça fait 30 ans que j'entend toujours les mêmes conneries sur la Corse, et souvent venant de gens qui n'y ont jamais mis les pieds, ou qui n'y ont passé qu'un temps très court, avec des réflexes de consommateurs...
> Mais ce que je dis pour la Corse est valable pour tous les endroits fortement visités ; je pense...


Le problème est qu'ils viennent déja conditionnés ...
... la faute à qui ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Août 2005)

saturnin a dit:
			
		

> Moi ce que j'adore ce sont les touristes ...
> ...
> ...



mefie toi Patoch.......
il est trop censé celui-là, je me fais du soucis....... :hein: 
c'est pas normal, de voir ici, quelqu'un qui dit des trucs aussi censés..... :mouais:


----------



## yvos (8 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> La Corse n'est pas un endroit si différent des autres ; ici, comme dans toute île, se pose peut être un peu plus le problème d'éssayer de comprendre un tas de choses, quand on y vient en séjour, à propos des modes de vies des mentalités, des conditions géographiques et économiques... Mais il me semble que ce devrait être la moindre des politesses quand on se rend dans un endroit... Quand je suis à mon tour touriste ; je ne trouve rien de plus passionnant que d'observer modestement les gens qui m'accueilent, de prendre le temps, parfois court, de comprendre comment et dans quelles conditions ils vivent... Je n'en tire jamais aucune généralité, tant il est vrai que ça fait 30 ans que j'entend toujours les mêmes conneries sur la Corse, et souvent venant de gens qui n'y ont jamais mis les pieds, ou qui n'y ont passé qu'un temps très court, avec des réflexes de consommateurs...
> Mais ce que je dis pour la Corse est valable pour tous les endroits fortement visités ; je pense...


 
comme tu le dis, ce constat est valable partout, pour toutes les destinations de masse et quelques soient la provenance des touristes..
quand on croit à des préjugés, c'est quasi impossible de faire marche arrière...mieux vaut revenir avec des certitudes que des questions..


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mefie toi Patoch.......
> il est trop censé celui-là, je me fais du soucis....... :hein:
> c'est pas normal, de voir ici, quelqu'un qui dit des trucs aussi censés..... :mouais:



C'est une bulle d'oxygène dans ce thread moisi...  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est vrai que mes impôts servent à financer le tramway niçois, depuis ils nettoient plus les rues, bin oui, hein, on peut pas tout faire...
> 
> Cela dit, on ne doit pas parler de la même saleté, je pense.




pareil pour mulhouse , où carrement on prevoit une hausse du 80% d'impots suite au depassement du prix du chantier tramway

ma ville n'est pas plus propre  que les autres de france mais , je pense, que on  vois moins la saleté parce que on a l'habitude de le voir 

a noel je suis allée a paris , et bien je l'ai trouvé sale, cela  m'a tellement frappé que c'est une des premieres choses que j'ai posté par ici a mon retour

quand je parle de saleté n'est pas seulement les trottoirs mais aussi bien les musées, les galeries marchandes , les petits et grands magasins .....

pour revenir au ramassage poubelles et nettoyage des routes et bien , il ne faut pas non plus a s'attendre a un brillant parfait quand on sait que le ramassage c'est 2 o 3 fos par semaine en ville et 1 fois par semaine dans les villages 

en bas de chez moi souvent je pousse avec mes pieds des sac poubelle des habitants des l'entrée a coté , ben oui, il n'encombrent pas leur porte mais la mienne 
nous on a un local poubelles , a coté non 
sois disant il devraient descendre leur poubelle au maxi 2h avant le ramassage mais 
rarement je vois le  trottoir sans sac , souvent dechirés la nuit par les animaux 

le nettoyage des trottoirs si c'est fait 1 fois par semaine c'est deja bien , pareil pour le vidanges des poubelles quoi que , avec l'excuses des bombes  , pour trouver une poubelle pour y geter son mouchoir sale tien plutot du miracle et si enfin on le trouve souvent il est archi plein

je dirais plutot que la france n'est pas un model de propreté parce que le gouvernement ne mets pas assez a disposition  des  moyen pour avoir un pays propre


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> C'est une bulle d'oxygène dans ce thread moisi...  :love:



:mouais:....mais c'est trop d'oxygene d'un coup, c'est pas normal....
je vais finir par l'aimer ce nioube....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:....mais c'est trop d'oxygene d'un coup, c'est pas normal....
> je vais finir par l'aimer ce nioube....



Je l'ai déjà adopté... Après juste quelques posts. Des comme ça, il faut les bichonner    :love:  :love:


----------



## yvos (8 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je dirais plutot que la france n'est pas un model de propreté parce que le gouvernement ne mets pas assez a disposition des moyen pour avoir un pays propre


 
il s'est quand même doté d'un ministre Kärcher


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> il s'est quand même doté d'un ministre Kärcher



Me suis fait grillé...    :love:  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je dirais plutot que la france n'est pas un model de propreté parce que le gouvernement ne mets pas assez a disposition  des  moyen pour avoir un pays propre



Tu as raison le lavage de cerveau pour faire comprendre que les poubelles (avant qu'elles soient toutes démontées) servaient bien à mettre les déchets dedans et rien d'autre. C'est coûteux parce qu'il faut faire comprendre que cela ne peut pas servir de niche à chien (même pour un teckel), ni de pot à fleurs (même pour une pensée), encore moins de combustible pour les jours de grand frais ou de palette pour les jours de grand frêt. Coûteux de faire comprendre aussi que si cela s'appelle du mobilier urbain, c'est tout simplement parce que cela doit rester dans la rue, et que bien que payé par les impôts donc appartenant à tout un chacun, il peut être utile de le laisser dans un lieu public plutôt que de le privatiser même si la niche en poubelle cela a du chien, il faut bien l'avouer ! :rateau: :sick:  Bien maintenant qui fait un paragraphe sur le l'escadrille motorisée verte du Président ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu as raison....




petite paranthese avec le comparaison france et italie (du nord)

les italiens ne payent pas la taxe d'habitation mais une taxe de propreté , qui s'elevait au metre carré occupé mais depuis cette année s'eleve a 90 euros par an et par personne

avec cette taxe l'etat te donne en contrepartie des sacs poubelles , des cassonets  poubelles eparpillée dans toute la ville , un ramassage et un nettoyage des trottoires et routes 6 jour sur 7 

dans le sud , a cause de la chaleur , le ramassage et nettoyage est de 2 fois par jour mais bon , là bas meme comme cela s'est jamas propre   


en france on paie bien plus cher , voir carrement plus que le double , alors pourquoi on a pas droit au meme "traitement" ?


----------



## jean-lou (8 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Mais depuis toujours... En fait, les Gênois ont vraiment fait une sale blague aux Français, en leur vendant la Corse. On a commencé par coloniser Marseille, et puis...



Et c etait vraiment une blague puisqu il ne la possedait meme plus !!!

Quel boute en train ces genois, et les Francais, toujours les premiers a tomber dans un attrape niguaud  

JEanlOu


----------



## yvos (8 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> petite paranthese avec le comparaison france et italie (du nord)
> 
> les italiens ne payent pas la taxe d'habitation mais une taxe de propreté , qui s'elevait au metre carré occupé mais depuis cette année s'eleve a 90 euros par an et par personne
> 
> ...


 
pour la digression: la taxe d'habitation sert à une quantité de choses, mais pas la collecte et le traitement des déchets...les aménagements urbains, la salle polyvalente machin, l'investissement dans certaines infrastructures...
si tu veux faire le parallèle, il faut comparer la taxe italienne à la taxe sur les ordures ménagères qui s'applique au priopriétaire dans la taxe foncière (qui peut bien entendu la récupérer auprès du locataire via les charges)


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> pour la digression....





a verifier , depuis le temp que j'habite plus en italie mais il me semble bien que la seule taxe* sur l'habitat et celle que j'ai citée plus haut.

comment fait l'etat italien donc pour les aménagements urbains, la salle polyvalente machin, l'investissement dans certaines infrastructures sans taxer les italiens ? 


*taxe de proprieté mais cela peut tres bien concerner autre chose, 
je ne connais pas les details , juste le prix


----------



## yvos (8 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> a verifier , depuis le temp que j'habite plus en italie mais il me semble bien que la seule taxe* sur l'habitat et celle que j'ai citée plus haut.
> 
> comment fait l'etat italien donc pour les aménagements urbains, la salle polyvalente machin, l'investissement dans certaines infrastructures sans taxer les italiens ?
> 
> ...


 
ok, j'avais pas compris 

je ne sais pas comment expliquer la différence, mais tu sais probablement que concernant des impots locaux, il y a déjà de grosses différences au sein d'une ville, et également entre toutes les villes. Tout ceci est lié:
- au mode calcul indexé sur le type d'habitation
- à la possibilité de taxer ailleurs: la plus grande ressource pour les communes vient des taxes professionnelles...donc plus il y a d'entreprises, plus il y aura de recettes pour les communes et a priori moins de pression sur les habitants..
- aux investissements en cours et passés et aux capacités des communes à les autofinancer...Faire un tramway totalement à crédit coute cher...
- aux nombres de foyers susceptibles de payer l'impot local.

plein de facteurs qui font que je paie aujourd'hui 5 fois moins d'impôts à Paris maintenant qu'à Vaulx en Velin (banlieue plutôt pauvre de Lyon) il y a trois ans, par exemple :affraid:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Août 2005)

Nouveau et alors ? a dit:
			
		

> oui enfin ce ne sont pas que des clichés ... j'ai vécu à Montréal et ceux que l'on entendait aux tables de restaurant se foutre de la gueule des quebecois, leur donner des lecons (y compris de francais), etc, etc...c'était pas des russes mais des francais...
> 
> Idem dans les aéroports, vous entendez gueuler souvent en francais...




Ca s'appelle tout simplement une corrélation illusoire ce que tu décris. Nous avons tendance à exagérer (ce n'est pas synonyme de mensonge, c'est juste un biais cognitif normal) la fréquence des relation entre les faits et à expliquer cette relation par des théories naives (les stéréotypes en sont). 
En outre la recherche et la sélection d'informations que ce soit sur le terrain ou dans ta mémoire autobiographique (i.e. tes souvenirs) est elle aussi : on a tendance à ne retenir que les informations qui sont congruentes avec nos cognitions. Tout de bonne foi que tu puisses être, si tu crois(1) que les français gueulent tout le temps, il est fort probable que tu recherches de façon inconsciente (je lui préfère le mot "implicite", moins conoté freud et définissable, lui  ) les informations qui vont dans ce sens et négligera les infos contredisant ta "théorie". 

Je ne m'avance pas plus loin, je ne suis pas un professionnel des stéréotypes. Il y a ici des personnes bien plus expert que moi sur ce thème.
Je vous conseille de lire un excellent livre, qui traite entre de ces phénomènes : 150 petites expériences de psychologie par Serge Ciccotti. Dunod.


(1)reste à déterminer si c'est le simple fait de savoir ou le fait d'y adhérer. Mes connaissances s'arrêtent là, il faudrait que je fasse une recherche bibliographique sur le sujet.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Août 2005)

J'allais oublier de vous montrer un truc énorme (non pas çà, et pas ce soir :love: )  
spéciale dédicace à mon patoche  :love: - Source : Brain not Found


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Août 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> J'allais oublier de vous montrer un truc énorme (non pas çà, et pas ce soir :love: )
> spéciale dédicace à mon patoche  :love: - Source : Brain not Found



Merci ; j'ai beaucoup ri... Mais 'tain d'Adèle©! Où c'est-y que je bien pu fourrer ce 'Tain de Manon© de "manuel Bickford" ?!!?


----------

